# Pictures- ours horses playing in water



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Saturday when we were watering the horses Sumo came up and started playing in the hose so we just kept it going for a while. The temperature only topped out at 106!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Cute! Most of our horses hate water on their faces - I miss the ones I used to have that enjoyed it like that!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Theyre absolutely stunning and look like they're enjoying that water.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He is gorgeous! There is someone near me giving away a beautiful draft horse because they can't afford to keep it anymore. I would love to have it if I was prepared for a horse. 
Looks like your guy appreciates the cool down. I'm in Ga so am suffering along with you.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is he a belgian? I love draft horses, they're such gentle giants


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's a beautiful horse! I can imagine how much he loved being cooled down a bit in this weather. Those were great pictures.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Is he a belgian? I love draft horses, they're such gentle giants


Yep, Belgian. They are such clowns and have NO clue as to their size!


----------

